# Help - I need to lose weight, fast!



## e-rider (25 May 2010)

I'm a real fat ba$tard at 17.5 stone but luckily I'm 6'2"

However, I want to lose 4 stone in total and 1 stone very soon as I'm riding the Norwich 100 in 2 weeks and my favourite cycling shorts don't fit me now .

What should I be doing? 

I cycle about 100 miles per week and do the occasional swim and slow jog, so my exercise schedule isn't too bad.


----------



## rogersavery (25 May 2010)

eat less

move more

and buy some bigger shorts for the Norwich 100


----------



## Alan Whicker (25 May 2010)

When I stopped eating bread I lost about a stone very quickly - within 3 weeks.


----------



## e-rider (25 May 2010)

That's interesting. I do eat lots of bread. OK, I'll stop the bread today and see what happens over the next 2 weeks. 

Cheers


----------



## benb (25 May 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> When I stopped eating bread I lost about a stone very quickly - within 3 weeks.



What did you eat instead of sarnies? I do like a cheese and marmite sandwich.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> When I stopped eating bread I lost about a stone very quickly - within 3 weeks.


I'll second that. Since ditching bread weight control is easier, well it would be if I was trying to control it  but bread definetly seems to send me over the top as well as making me feel bloated. Also eat more rice and try quinoa.

On ditching bread, I have soup for lunch or eat rice cakes, cucumber and houmus, that kind of thing. I save bread for the odd bacon and sausage butty


----------



## Alan Whicker (25 May 2010)

benb said:


> What did you eat instead of sarnies? I do like a cheese and marmite sandwich.




Instead of a sarnie, I tend to take soup to work for lunch, or a something like a home-made chilli. I'm still a tub of lard due to my love of real ale, just_ not quite such_ a tub of lard. I usually have a one of Pret's posh cheese and pickle baguettes on a friday before I go to the pub and a bacon sarnie at the weekend.

*edit* And it may sound daft - but I started to use smaller plates. I sort of realised that our plates were massive gastropub-type things and I was probably having portions that were twice as big as they should be.


----------



## yello (25 May 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> When I stopped eating bread I lost about a stone very quickly - within 3 weeks.



Starchy carb... best avoided if you want to loose wait. Moreover, if you can go carb low, protein rich (like Atkins) then weight loss should follow. Also, be generally active but avoid high intensity exercise. The latter, whilst burning calories, makes weight management difficult and not just because it can bring on the munchies!


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2010)

I have started to eat brown basmati and wild rice instead of white rice, is the former a slow release carbohydrate? Does that make a difference? I have porridge for breakfast made with jumbo oats. Felt daft the other day having porridge in the summer, but all the other cereals look over-processed, and I do not like muesli very much. 

I like roast potatoes, usually at the weekend. Other than that I would be happy to give spuds a miss. Are there any other changes to make with regard to carbs?

Like others on here I have some lots of weight to lose.  Unfortunately we do not have a local women's rugby team that is short of a prop forward.


----------



## yello (25 May 2010)

Generally speaking, cereals are carb-high too (high in salt too it seems). Even muesli can have a high sugar content. Slow release carb is still carb, albeit a less disruptive source, so something to be aware of rather than avoided (unless you're really keen to loose weight!) Use the GI (glycaemic index) value of food as a guide.

Swap the potato for something else... avocado? Not roasted perhaps (!) but I like them!

I was astounded to read recently that the body's absolute dietary requirement for carbohydrate is zero! Protein and fat, on the other hand, it needs.


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2010)

So I could have tuna (protein) on its own for lunch with fruit as dessert. 

I have cut down considerably on cheese, as most of them I find very salty. Not surprising as salt is used in the process of cheese making. 

When I have an attack of the late night munchies, I now try to have raisins and a glass of skimmed milk (instead of hot buttered toast).

Protein and fat, is that what is in peanut butter. I like raw carrots with a very small amount of peanut butter as a "dip" for lunch. I could add cucumber to that, and iceberg lettuce.


----------



## yello (25 May 2010)

Don't be afraid of fat. Despite its name, it does not make you fat. Whilst being more calorific gram for gram, fat is more appetite sating than carbohydrate so you tend not to eat as much. That's not a pass to go and pig out on McD's though!

Nuts are a good fat source that are surprisingly good at sating an appetite. I personally like almonds (and eat a couple of handfuls a day) and they tide me over between meals.


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2010)

I like nuts, particularly brazils, and almonds and hazelnuts and especialy pecans, but preferably in pecan plait (aka puff pastry with honey, and pecans).

So I do not need to avoid proper butter on the rare occasion I have it. I do not like any of that over-processed melange trying to do an impression of dairy spread. 

As regards the fat, I prefer tuna in light oil, instead of in spring water or brine. So I can continue with that, I take it. Hopefully all these tweaks of the diet will have an effect when combined with some more exercise.


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2010)

As regards Mucky D's or any of that ilk. I avoid it as far as possible. The only ones I have been into in the past decade would be Dusseldorf and Basel, when travelling with people who like that sort of thing.


Thank you Yello for your guidance on this, and apologies to Tundragumski for taking over this thread.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 May 2010)

May I advise looking at the book Racing Weight by Matt Fitzgerald. It proves to be a very interesting read, and will help you to realise some realistic goals for yourself for a given timescale. It includes nice recipes too (although not that many of them). At times it over advertises training peaks etc but on the whole I found it an interesting read.

His emphasis on body composition rather than absolute weight is also somewhat refreshing.


----------



## e-rider (25 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> As regards Mucky D's or any of that ilk. I avoid it as far as possible. The only ones I have been into in the past decade would be Dusseldorf and Basel, when travelling with people who like that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Thank you Yello for your guidance on this, *and apologies to Tundragumski for taking over this thread*.



That's OK I was enjoying the read. I have a nut allergy so I should probably not start including those.

My short-term approach is going to be no: bread, cheese or beer. As a long term goal I really need to investigate further and make a sustainable plan.


----------



## jimboalee (26 May 2010)

Someone mentioned Robert Atkins.

Atkins approached application of his theory the wrong way round.
He started off his dieter by allowing them 15g of carbs per day. The result was a dramatic fat loss, but the victim suffered headaches from the sudden change to ketogenic living. "No pain, no loss" in this instance.
After the initial week, he allowed 20g of carbs per day and measured the rate of fat loss.
This continued until the dieter came to a carbs g/day where no fat loss was achieved. This was called "Threshold for weight loss".
I followed this regime and found my sedentary "Threshold for weight loss" was 45g ( 180 kCals ) of carbs per day.

Now this was tricky when I was riding 100km and 200km Audax rides and commuting 35 miles per day. It was an intense juggling act with my 'cals' spreadsheet.

What he should have done ( everything is easy in hindsight ) was to start his dieter off at 100g of carbs per day and take off 10g until the happy dieter started to lose fat. If there was fat loss at 100g, there would be more with less.

There is no reason why a cyclist who rides less than two hours per day commuting cannot apply my version of the Atkins regime.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2010)

*10000 steps a day.*

Tundra,
Set yourself the target of walking 10000 steps every day...including every step you take not only 'going out for a wlk'.... amazing how that coupled with eating less brings the weight off steadily and evenly, plus it does you good. 10000 steps is about 5 miles so it's easy to top up with a walk at lunchtime round where you live/ work and in the evening after work.

i got a fee pedometer from Kelloggs and you'd be surprised how many steps you do in a day. [+ I use stairs where I can not escalators or lifts- except up to the 9th floor in Newcastle Civic Centre when I'm visiting the planners!]


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2010)

Can you eat too many bananas? I ask because now on my second day of the 'diet' I have realised that I have nothing in the house that doesn't involve bread or cheese except bananas.

This has made me notice that I was probably eating way too much bread and cheese, but now I'm sat at work with no lunch!

I already munched 4 bananas yesterday and it looks like a repeat today. There is a shop near-by (co-op) - what should I buy for lunch?


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2010)

Well I know what I'd buy for lunch. Either some chicken strips and a yoghurt drink and banana or some humus and cucumber for dipping and a yoghurt drink (those innocent ones). Whether that would suit you is another matter.


----------



## Banjo (26 May 2010)

I Lost 4 stone last year going from 16 to 12 stone on 5 ft 9inches height.

I didnt ban anything as it only makes you crave for it.I just identified the high calorie food stuff and reduced my intake of it.Initially I was losing 3 or 4 lb per week but this slows down as you get lighter.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2010)

Bearing in mind how expensive those Innocent drinky things are, would it be better to have some milk and fruit separately? This is not a criticism of your suggestion Crackle, cos I can see how convenience and time come into the equation. 

I think I read recently that "smoothies" deprive you of the fibre in fruit, and you end up with extra sugar because you would not eat so much fruit normally in one go.


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2010)

Banjo said:


> I Lost 4 stone last year going from 16 to 12 stone on 5 ft 9inches height.
> 
> I didnt ban anything as it only makes you crave for it.I just identified the high calorie food stuff and reduced my intake of it.Initially I was losing 3 or 4 lb per week but this slows down as you get lighter.



That's amazing. You must have been eating something 'special' before losing 4 stone in 1 year. I would like to lose 4 stone too but I'd be happy with 2.

2 days in and my approach is simple so far: no bread or cheese or anything sugary.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2010)

Banjo said:


> I Lost 4 stone last year going from 16 to 12 stone on 5 ft 9inches height.
> 
> I didnt ban anything as it only makes you crave for it.I just identified the high calorie food stuff and reduced my intake of it.Initially I was losing 3 or 4 lb per week but this slows down as you get lighter.



If I could follow your good example, I would be very happy, The height versus weight charts would suggest that I loose nearly five stone, but I think then that everyone would say I looked ill.  I would like to loose three stone ideally. Loosing a stone fairly quickly would kick me up the backside start me into further action. Then continue to loose gradually. 

The same greengrocers (how old-fashioned is that?) where I buy my fruit and vegetables, also sells my favourite chocolate (Snickers ).


----------



## yello (26 May 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Atkins approached application of his theory the wrong way round.



For an athlete or anyone undertaking any high intensity exercise, yes I'd agree. For someone wanting to loose weight fast (like the OP) then 'low carb' is a way of achieving that... but that obviously isn't an approach for someone wanting to ride 200km audaxes! It's why I suggested avoiding high intensity exercise.

Not all low carb diets intend to induce a ketotic state, as Atkins did. I agree, it's somewhat of a painful method of finding your optimum daily carb intake. I wouldn't do it personally because I ride bigger distances but not on a daily basis, so my carb requirement varies immensely on a day-to-day basis.

But that's not to say the general principles of a low GI diet can't be applied to an athletes diet, making the type of modifications that you have made.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> Bearing in mind how expensive those Innocent drinky things are, would it be better to have some milk and fruit separately? This is not a criticism of your suggestion Crackle, cos I can see how convenience and time come into the equation.
> 
> I think I read recently that "smoothies" deprive you of the fibre in fruit, and you end up with extra sugar because you would not eat so much fruit normally in one go.



No you're right. That's a convenience lunch plan, plus I like the vanilla smoothies and every diet needs a treat in it.


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> If I could follow your good example, I would be very happy, The height versus weight charts would suggest that I loose nearly five stone, but I think then that everyone would say I looked ill.  I would like to loose three stone ideally. Loosing a stone fairly quickly would kick me up the backside start me into further action. Then continue to loose gradually.
> 
> The same greengrocers (how old-fashioned is that?) where I buy my fruit and vegetables, also sells my favourite chocolate (Snickers ).



Speicher, it sounds like we are starting off on a similar path requiring a 1 stone loss quickly and then another 2 or 3 over a longer time period. Perhaps we should work together and share tips. I plan a weigh-in tomorrow to see if the first 3 days have produced any results.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2010)

I think you would be most likely to make more progress than I am.
My exercise levels are currently zero, for lots of different reasons. 
It would be good on here to share tips, and advice from others. 

So far I have cut out bread and cheese, changed from full fat milk in coffee to semi-skimmed, and from semi-skimmed in porridge to skimmed milk. Late night munchy attacks are dealt with by raisins and skimmed milk. I now use whole grain rice instead of white, and have eliminated crisps completely. All these changes are sunstainable, I hope.

Probably next is to exercise more.


----------



## yello (26 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Can you eat too many bananas?



You can eat too much of anything! Fruit generally is quite high in sugar (and has a highish GI) but bananas especially. It's why it's a favoured athletes snack. Watch the tennis on tele, you'll see bananas being munched quite a bit!

That's not to say that fruit is bad news for those wanting to loose weight though; it contains needed micro-nutrients AND the sugars are slow release, so it is infinity better for you than cake! You won't get sugar rush from fruit! Just go easy on it, bananas especially. Pineapple too btw. Avocado (and maybe berries??), are low in sugar so you can munch those.


----------



## benb (26 May 2010)

yello said:


> You can eat too much of anything! Fruit generally is quite high in sugar (and has a highish GI) but bananas especially. It's why it's a favoured athletes snack. Watch the tennis on tele, you'll see bananas being munched quite a bit!
> 
> That's not to say that fruit is bad news for those wanting to loose weight though; it contains needed micro-nutrients AND the sugars are slow release, so it is infinity better for you than cake! You won't get sugar rush from fruit! Just go easy on it, bananas especially. Pineapple too btw. Avocado (and maybe berries??), are low in sugar so you can munch those.



Rubbish. Fruits generally, and bananas in particular have an exceptionally low glycemic index.


----------



## yello (26 May 2010)

I say again, don't be afraid of fat. Don't go switching to skimmed milk just to avoid the fat content of full fat milk. Fat does not make you fat.


----------



## yello (26 May 2010)

benb said:


> Rubbish. Fruits generally, and bananas in particular have an exceptionally low glycemic index.



Depends how you interpret your tables I suspect. I certainly wouldn't say "exceptionally" low. Bananas have high GI for a fruit. Obviously nowhere near as high as sweets etc but certainly not in the low category of beans or lentils for instance. Shall we agree mid-table? 

Oh, did you know their GI value increases as they ripen? So I suppose it also depends on what state they're in when you eat them!


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> As a long term goal I really need to investigate further and make a sustainable plan.



I've gone from 20st to just over 13st using www.weightlossresources.co.uk in 18 months. It's been a complete lifestyle change and is the sustainable plan I needed. A couple of other members on here use it too. Good luck on the short term but remember that you need something that will sort out any issues you have with food intake/balance in the long term.


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> I've gone from 20st to just over 13st using www.weightlossresources.co.uk in 18 months. It's been a complete lifestyle change and is the sustainable plan I needed. A couple of other members on here use it too. Good luck on the short term but remember that you need something that will sort out any issues you have with food intake/balance in the long term.



That's an impressive loss. Are there any key points that you could summarise that you feel made the greatest difference?


----------



## benb (26 May 2010)

yello said:


> Depends how you interpret your tables I suspect. I certainly wouldn't say "exceptionally" low. Bananas have high GI for a fruit. Obviously nowhere near as high as sweets etc but certainly not in the low category of beans or lentils for instance. Shall we agree mid-table?
> 
> Oh, did you know their GI value increases as they ripen? So I suppose it also depends on what state they're in when you eat them!



I didn't know that, thanks.
I'll make sure I eat only green ones from now on!!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2010)

I too have got maybe 2 stone to lose but would love to get a stone off before the Manchester to Blackpool ride in just over a months time.
Don't really drink alcohol so can't just cut that out,meal portion size is probably my biggest flaw as is snacking even when I'm not hungry(boredom?) 
Cycling 100 miles per week(approx) so have got to get serious now and get my arse in gear,only lost around 10lbs all year so it's going to be tough.


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> That's an impressive loss. Are there any key points that you could summarise that you feel made the greatest difference?



Cheers. The main benefits have been setting a goal and being given the tools to achieve it. It's quite simple, you get a certain number of cals to put you in a deficit (-500cals from recommended daily intake) then you input your intake from the food database system which has pretty much everything on it (inc. cal, fat, carb etc. content) and it's a case of keeping within that allowance. You get extra calories based on any exercise you do, in order to keep the required calorie deficit. 

The other benefits have been that it's online, therefore easy to keep track; it's got a good knowledge base and it doesn't require any meetings/special weigh ins etc. It's given me the understanding of 'get out what you put in'. You have to be self motivated to do it though and support from other family members is helpful too.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2010)

yello said:


> I say again, don't be afraid of fat. Don't go switching to skimmed milk just to avoid the fat content of full fat milk. Fat does not make you fat.



I suppose I was trying to save calories. But admit to not knowing how much calorific difference there is. 

IIRC the calcium and vitamin content of semi-skimmed and skimmed milk does not drop at the same rate as the calorie content.


----------



## e-rider (26 May 2010)

Just been to the shop to buy lunch (as I usually make sandwiches at home) and after walking straight past the sandwiches in the shop (which is what I usually buy when I don't take sandwiches from home) I didn't know where to look!

Looked at cereal bars and they all had high sugar, looked at a few other options that turned out to be 'bad'.; no fruit juice - too much sugar, no oat bars - too much sugar.....

Ended up buying some atlantic prawns and a box of blackberries + bottle of water. It was quite a good lunch but people though I was mad sitting at my desk eating plain prawns straight out the pack with my fingers.

Will be eating tuna in spring water tonight - need a better plan for tomorrow and the future!!!.


----------



## yello (26 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Jwalking straight past the sandwiches in the shop



 way to go! There could well be some salads in the sandwich aisle, they might be worth a look. Avoid anything with croutons obviously!


----------



## e-rider (27 May 2010)

Jumped on the bathroom scales today (day 3) and it appears that I've lost 2 lbs in 3 days!

What a result!

I'll weigh-in again after 7 days and a decent long (65 miles) bike ride this weekend. At this rate I'll make 1/2 stone in 2 weeks - brilliant


----------



## potsy (27 May 2010)

I have started buying those small wholemeal loaves instead of normal sized white bread,that way I can still have the same number of slices but much less calories
2lbs off this week too,my loss has started


----------



## e-rider (27 May 2010)

potsy said:


> I have started buying those small wholemeal loaves instead of normal sized white bread,that way I can still have the same number of slices but much less calories
> 2lbs off this week too,my loss has started



I've quit bread completely, which I now know I relied on for just about every meal. I didn't even realise that I was a total sandwich muncher! In the past I have changed what was in the sarnies but until this thread I never considered the bread itself; as I thought granary was healthy.

No surprise I was getting lardy!

Once the weight has gone; I'll probably have the occasional sandwich as I'm missing them already.


----------



## scook94 (27 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> Cheers. The main benefits have been setting a goal and being given the tools to achieve it. It's quite simple, you get a certain number of cals to put you in a deficit (-500cals from recommended daily intake) then you input your intake from the food database system which has pretty much everything on it (inc. cal, fat, carb etc. content) and it's a case of keeping within that allowance. You get extra calories based on any exercise you do, in order to keep the required calorie deficit.
> 
> The other benefits have been that it's online, therefore easy to keep track; it's got a good knowledge base and it doesn't require any meetings/special weigh ins etc. It's given me the understanding of 'get out what you put in'. You have to be self motivated to do it though and support from other family members is helpful too.



+1 on what Sam said. 

I'm 3.5 stone lighter since last October, thanks to finding this site. For me the major benefit in the long run is that it's up to you to make the choices about what goes in your mouth, it's made me reassess what is and what isn't a good food choice.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 May 2010)

I try to eat seeded bread if possible really good for your digestive tract. Lots of Linseed etc.


----------



## jimboalee (27 May 2010)

Bread.

Fluff made from pulverised grass seeds.


Tip.
If you like fish like tuna and meats in a sandwich, try wrapping the filling in a lettuce leaf.

Try a bacon and egg 'leafy'.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Jumped on the bathroom scales today (day 3) and it appears that I've lost 2 lbs in 3 days!
> 
> What a result!
> 
> I'll weigh-in again after 7 days and a decent long (65 miles) bike ride this weekend. At this rate I'll make 1/2 stone in 2 weeks - brilliant



Well done! and.....

Same here  but at first I thought it was just my scales were old and wonky.

I sort of started getting in the right frame of mind last week, with home made soup (with linseeds in it that needed using up). I could put them on my porridge. 

Lunch today was carrot batons, and a small portion of tuna.
Next is to cut down portions a bit, and get some exercise. 

I do not like lettuce, but might get some chinese leaves, as they are crisper, and keep longer. Is there any benefit in cucumber, or is it 99% water?


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 May 2010)

Not much fibre in a leafy, however the op is how to lose weight so health of the colon is not the question to be answered. Seriously though you need fibre in your diet to avoid colonic cancer and a raft of other complaints. I don't beleive this is media hype. It may not be a problem to be on a short term low carb diet and you will lose weight however you need to resolve the underlying problems that have caused the weight gain in the first place. This maybe overeating or poor diet as mentioned by others in previous posts. 
I lost about three stone by eating a healthy balanced diet watching my fat and calorie intake and two years on I have not put it back on. My cycling/exercise tends to tone muscle and lose fat and I have a stable weight with which I am happy.


----------



## jimboalee (27 May 2010)

Try melted cheese in a hollowed out onion.


----------



## jimboalee (27 May 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> Not much fibre in a leafy, however the op is how to lose weight so health of the colon is not the question to be answered. Seriously though you need fibre in your diet to avoid colonic cancer and a raft of other complaints. I don't beleive this is media hype. It may not be a problem to be on a short term low carb diet and you will lose weight however you need to resolve the underlying problems that have caused the weight gain in the first place. This maybe overeating or poor diet as mentioned by others in previous posts.
> I lost about three stone by eating a healthy balanced diet watching my fat and calorie intake and two years on I have not put it back on. My cycling/exercise tends to tone muscle and lose fat and I have a stable weight with which I am happy.



Everyone knows folivores are the fartiest, shoot squirting animals on the planet.

After all, the long green parts of the grass plant are its leaves, and them there cows have been blamed unashamedly for the CH4 and H2S gas concentrations in our atmosphere.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 May 2010)

Is a Kangaroo a Folivore?


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2010)

I can see that in the short term cutting out bread from what I eat, may help me loose weight. The health benefits from losing weight would be greater than the short term damage from less fibre.

Fibre is not just present in wheat tho is it? My jumbo organic oats IIRC contain fibre. Is it present in some vegetables? Not sure on this, someone will no doubt be able to tell me. 

I enjoy chilli con carne and could add beans to that for fibre. 

As I mentionned earlier in the thread, as I understand it, smoothies may taste nice, but then you lose fibre and vitamins that would have been present in the whole fruit. If I eat apples, I slice them, but leave the skin on. 

I am already feeling slightly more energetic during the day, and less tired in the evening.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 May 2010)

You get fibre from all sorts of fruit and veg. Wholemeal foods are good and the skins on fruit and veg liked baked potatoes are good as well. I love oats they are great for lowering cholesterol as well.


----------



## e-rider (29 May 2010)

4 lbs off in less than a week - this is great!


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2010)

My scales cannot decide if I have stayed the same , lost two pounds :troll:, or lost half a stone :troll:. Is the bathroom floor to blame? or do I need new scales? 

Well done, Tundragumski, an excellent start.


----------



## The Jogger (30 May 2010)

Well done Tundragumski. I also need to lose weight, just back from a holiday in Wales, jumped on the scales and quickly jumped off them. I remember doing the Atkins diet, I ended up with a kidney stone and short term weight loss. 

Today I have decided to start with cutting out bread and spuds. I was 14st 6lb this morning and am 5'11'' I need to lose 1 1/2 st. I have found this thread to be encouraging, so I'm up for it. Only thing I'm worried about is how to quell the hunger pangs without bread. I might pop over to the Isle of Wight to cycle around it for a day but was wondering what I'll use for fuel, it's usually, biscuits, energy bar or stop for a sandwich.


----------



## The Jogger (30 May 2010)

Well done Tundragumski. I also need to lose weight, just back from a holiday in Wales, jumped on the scales and quickly jumped off them. I remember doing the Atkins diet, I ended up with a kidney stone and short term weight loss. 

Today I have decided to start with cutting out bread and spuds. I was 14st 6lb this morning and am 5'11'' I need to lose 1 1/2 st. I have found this thread to be encouraging, so I'm up for it. Only thing I'm worried about is how to quell the hunger pangs without bread. I might pop over to the Isle of Wight to cycle around it for a day but was wondering what I'll use for fuel, it's usually, biscuits, energy bar or stop for a sandwich.


----------



## e-rider (30 May 2010)

I just cycled 80 miles and I can say that a low carb diet does not go well with such rides! Felt like I bonked after 5 miles.

Combined with the windy weather it turned out to be one of the toughest rides ever - only managed to average 15mph and felt absolutely terrible for most of the ride. 

Might need to re-think my strategy.

(I'm now over half stone lighter than 6 days ago - is that healthy? some of which is probably de-hydration after the ride)


----------



## Crankarm (30 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> I think you would be most likely to make more progress than I am.
> My exercise levels are currently zero, for lots of different reasons.
> It would be good on here to share tips, and advice from others.
> 
> ...



Indeed that is the key.

Look the best way to lose weight is to cut out all the sh1t like crisps, pizza, ready meals, sandwiches bought at Pret a Manger or Subway, sugary drinks, processed cheese, cakes, buns and choclit. Then to eat a healthy balanced diet with stuff called fruit, vegetables and salad, don't cut out spuds or treats just REDUCE your portion size. Drink water if you feel the urge to trough and do lots of exercise. Try to eat a proper lunch at lunch time. Don't eat after 7pm so you go to sleep with a belly full of undigested food especially with rubbish such as pizza, chips, processed burger or take aways inside you. Go running in the evening, once home, have a shower, a good drink of water, wind down and go to bed at a reasonable hour so you get a full 8 hours rest. Then do it all again tomorrow. Eat more at breakfast than at the end of the day as your body will burn it off as it needs the energy to function during the day.

The safest amount of weight the average person can lose each week and remain healthy is 4-5 lbs / 2 - 2.5 kg. Don't confuse weight loss with being dehyrdated. So over a month 15 - 20 lbs / 8 - 10 kg - quite a lot if you are disciplined and don't cheat yourself.


----------



## Crankarm (30 May 2010)

tundragumski said:


> I just cycled 80 miles and I can say that a low carb diet does not go well with such rides! Felt like I bonked after 5 miles.
> 
> Combined with the windy weather it turned out to be one of the toughest rides ever - only managed to average 15mph and felt absolutely terrible for most of the ride.
> 
> ...



See my post above. You should be eating a normal balanced diet of ALL food groups just control your portions and drink plenty. Cutting out one particular food group in preference for another is not sensible unless you are a professional athlete with a nutritionist, coach and doctor to supervise you. If you are doing an 80 mile ride you need to eat properly the day before and do not let yourself get dehydrated. Bananas and other dried fruits are good on the morning and during your ride plus obviously water.

But well done for surviving it.

You would also do well to do some stretching and massage of your tired leg muscles.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Indeed that is the key.
> 
> Look the best way to lose weight is to cut out all the sh1t like crisps, pizza, ready meals, sandwiches bought at Pret a Manger or Subway, sugary drinks, processed cheese,
> 
> ...



I would be very happy knowing I was losing two or three pounds a week.

As you can see I am taking your comments on board. I know this is a long term strategy. Trying to loose some weight fairly quickly was just a short-term measure.


----------



## 515mm (30 May 2010)

Right,

read a fair proportion of those comments and for the most part good advice. However............

Don't try exercising at any intensity other than dead easy if you ain't eaten any carbohydrate. You will feel horribly weak after a short time and your body will start to metabolise muscle to provide you with energy. i.e you will lose the muscle you worked so hard to build during training. You can tell this is happening because you will feel nauseous due to the enzymes produced during this process.

A safe amount of weight to lose per week is 0.5kg or 1 pound. This equates to a reduction of 500 calories a day from the amount you currently consume to maintain your current weight. Any more than this and you can kiss goodbye to any performance gains and in all probability, your performance will drop. It's no coincidence that Brad Wiggins begins his weight loss programme for the Tour de France(July) in January. It has to be that slow or he's unable to train or race effectively. You are no different.

A pound a week sounds very slow - it ain't, especially as at that rate, weight loss is sustainable, therefore, it happens every week. This is very encouraging. It's good to have a target weight to aim for, but make it achievable in the medium term, say, 3kg or about half a stone. Enjoy the sense of achievement, stay at your new weight for a couple of weeks, (more difficult than it sounds) get used to it, then aim for another reduction if you feel it necessary.

Accept that on days when you succome to the temptation of chocolate or cheese or whatever is your fave high calorie treat you won't lose any weight but, DON'T BEAT YOURSELF UP ABOUT IT! Tomorrow, be stronger. On the days when you've been strong - say to yourself (in the privacy of your own mind though, eh - we're not Americans.)

''I was strong today. I'm doing this, I'm actually making this happen.''

Be proud of your achievement. Lots of little victories along the way are fun to enjoy and make the long haul bearable. If weight loss was easy we'd all be climbing gods. It ain't easy, it's hard and takes determination, so you must encourage yourself as much as you can.

Actually calculate the amount of calories in your food/drink and write it down in the form of a little sum, a running total of calories consumed as you progress through the day. I've found it does focus the mind very effectively once you've got over the feeling that you'll never eat anything ''nice'' again! 
Eat little and often and remember that protein will stop hunger far more effectively than carbohydrate. In fact carbs, (especially wheat products for some reason) will make you feel hungry very soon after you've eaten them unless you can combine them with protein. This will keep you sated for longer. Save the carbs for meals which precede exercise. That's when you need them, after all.

Oh, if you find you feel hungry even though you've eaten, try drinking some water. It sounds daft, but the body knows it can get fluids from food - if you ain't been giving it enough water.....................

On days when you do an hours exercise, eat 500 calories more than on the days you don't exercise. If you do 2hrs, eat 1000 calories more and so on. You actually need the extra calories to train effectively. This will also train your body to request fewer calories on the days you don't need them and reinforce the lesson that food is fuel.
Here's a calorie expenditure calculator so you can determine how many you need each day.....

http://nutrition.about.com/od/changeyourdiet/a/calguide.htm

I've found it invaluable. A little while ago, I had a fortnight enforced rest and put on a few pounds through not cutting back on what I normally eat. Six weeks doing what I have described above, I'm 3kg lighter and feel loads faster. This is despite possessing very little will power, especially where chocolate is concerned! 

Best of Luck!


----------



## MacB (30 May 2010)

I did this diet once, it's a two week thing and is claimed to shift weight and speed up metabolism, I don't know the origins. I make no claims for it, healthwise or accuracy of what it does/doesn't do. The notes I had with it said it shouldn't be repeated within 1 year, if you get as far as day 6, but don't complete, then you should wait 6 months before trying again. apart from water what's on the list below is absolutely everything you can have:-

*Day1* - Breakfast - black coffee 1 teaspoon of sugar - lunch - 2 x h-boiled eggs, boiled spinach & 1 tomato - dinner - 1 8oz steak, lettuce, 1 teaspoon olive oil with lemon juice
*Day2* - Breakfast - black coffee 1 teaspoon of sugar - lunch - 1 slice of ham & 1 small tub of natural yoghurt - dinner - 1 8oz steak, lettuce, 1 teaspoon olive oil with lemon juice
*Day3* - Breakfast - black coffee 1 teaspoon of sugar & 1 slice dry white toast - lunch - 1 slice of ham & 2 x hard boiled eggs, lettuce, 1 teaspoon olive oil and lemon juice - dinner - boiled celery, 1 tomato & 1 piece of fruit(I made a smoothy to choke this down)
*Day4* - Breakfast - black coffee 1 teaspoon of sugar & 1 slice dry white toast - lunch - 1 tin of fruit in natrual juice and 1 small tub natural yoghurt - dinner - 1 h-boiled egg, 1 grated carrot & 1 small tub of cottage cheese
*Day5* - Breakfast - 1 grated carrot with lemon juice - lunch - 1 large piece of boiled cod with lemon juice and small knob of butter - dinner - 1 8oz steak, lettuce and celery
*Day6* - Breakfast - black coffee & 1 slice dry white toast - lunch - 2 x h-boiled eggs & 1 carrot - dinner - 1 grilled chicken breast, lettuce with o/oil & lemon juice
*Day7* - Breakfast - 1 cup of black tea - lunch - nothing - dinner - 1 large lamb chop & 1 piece of fruit
*Day8-Day13* - repeat days 1 to 6

As I don't drink tea or coffee I skipped them but did eat the teaspoon of sugar. At least two litres of water a day and absolutely nothing but the above, no salt, pepper, chewing gum, breath mints, etc. The claim is that you can expect to lose 7 to 20 kg, 1 to 3 stone and that it will continue to work after the 13 days.

I remember a hellish 13 days but a remarkable result


----------



## 515mm (30 May 2010)

I'm impressed you lasted as long as you did MacB - 13 days on that regime must have been hell on Earth. I'm sure the weight loss was spectacular and your advice is meant with the best of intentions but........ but........ but.........

I can't imagine a worse diet for an athlete.

I'll bet you a dime to a dollar you lost more muscle than fat.

I know you felt like a sack of hot, gritty shoot.

No wonder 'they' recommend this is followed no more frequently that once a year. Not for the feint-hearted!


----------



## MacB (31 May 2010)

Hey, read my disclaimers it was just a possible solution for someone wanting to lose a shedload of weight in a hurry. There's no shortage of sensible, 1lb a week max, balanced diet advice. I actually recall feeling quite good at the end of it, but that's based on zero science.

Sometimes a good start is all a person needs.


----------



## 515mm (31 May 2010)

Fairy 'nuff! I did read your disclaimers and I was glad you included them as I didn't want to give you both barrels, but I would have.  
Interesting to hear you felt okay by the end. My own experience with the Atkins was not a pleasant one, hence the warning against extreme diets. I did lose half a stone in the first week but stayed the same weight for following three and felt worse and worse as the days dragged on. This was in the days Before Cycling. I took up riding my bike to work and lost two stone in three months whilst eating normally.

Losing the rest of my adipose tissue requires calorie reduction.


----------



## The Jogger (31 May 2010)

I also had a bad experience with the Atkins (kidney stone). I intend to kick start the weight loss with alow carb but will eat carb like porridge, then I'll look to ditch the sweets,cakes and biscuits and then cycle plenty. Hopefully that should do the trick.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2010)

I do not think I would be able to follow Mac B suggestion. I like my porridge too much, but have tried to cut down generally and eat more healthily. 

I do need some new glasses tho'. Ones that help me walk past those caravans at Fairs etc which sell fresh, hot doughnuts.  I did only have three smallish ones tho!.


----------



## Crankarm (31 May 2010)

McB's diet seems potentially life shortening ....... not a shred of fibre in it. Would a victim not pass any solids so be constitpated?

It's not rocket science all you need to do is eat a healthy balanced diet watching the size of your portions and do regular moderate exercise. Ok start small and work to more intense activity. Exercise in itself is a great means of boosting positive well being and contributing to you staying off the unhealthy junk when you see what you can achieve. If you want to cut out deserts or pudding then do so. But don't cut out carbs completely. A couple of small/med boiled potatoes with veg and a decent protein source is a good meal. You need to be wise as to when you eat. The reason so many office workers are the size of elephants is that they eat a huge unhealthy meal at the end of the end day, slob on the sofa in front of the TV, then head to bed soon after when their stomach is still digesting their gross meal . Now the evenings are staying lighter longer go for a walk after supper to walk some of it off so you don't go to sleep on a full stomach.

With respect to healthy and safe weight loss it is 4-5lbs a week. I did a phsyiology and nutrition project as part of my degree as did my fellow students. 500g didn't even figure! I don't know where 500g comes from but it's too insignificant as most domestic bathroom scales cannot accurately measure it for a start and such a small increment could easily be influenced for instance if you have/have not been to the loo or had a long drink of water.

Just eat a normal healthy meal, lots of veg, salad and fruit, it is the season. Don't bother counting calories. Get outside in the warm weather and do some long walks, hiking, cycling, or running, water ever to get your cardiovascular system working and have fun. As has been said a good way to cheat your body is to drink water when you feel hunger pangs coming on. If you are diabetic or suffer from any other medical condition you should of course consult your GP.


----------



## e-rider (1 Jun 2010)

Well, I've had over 24 hours to recover and get fully hydrated since the epic cycle ride on Sunday.

Jumped on the scales and..... I really have lost 1/2 stone in the first week.

My diet was essentially no bread or cheese, no sugary foods and limited high carb meals plus one 80 mile cycle ride.

It's the Norwich 100 this weekend so I'll increase the carb intake towards the end of the week. I think 1/4 stone loss per week is probably much healthier. I am (was) 4 stone over weight so I have plenty still to lose.


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jun 2010)

I jumped on the scales today after day two, (including a night shift) and have lost 4 lbs. I really have just cut out the bread and spuds. I've been having a big bowl of porridge and honey to start the day, last night I had steak and salad for tea and even had a cocoa and a welsh cake as a treat. No bars of chocolate or loads of biscuits that I usually indulge in. Five portions of fruit and three of veg (big salad) with plenty to drink throughout the day including, skimmed milk, tea and water.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (1 Jun 2010)

Sometimes buying the right clothing can help inspire you to lose weight. With summer coming up, you could purchase some new swim wear so you can hit the beach looking hot, a bit like this chap...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=JP&hl=ja&v=wsCjQ5KdbUg


----------



## e-rider (1 Jun 2010)

If only I could look that good - we can dream I suppose.


----------



## The Jogger (1 Jun 2010)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Sometimes buying the right clothing can help inspire you to lose weight. With summer coming up, you could purchase some new swim wear so you can hit the beach looking hot, a bit like this chap...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=JP&hl=ja&v=wsCjQ5KdbUg



I was wondering where my kit went........


----------



## jay clock (1 Jun 2010)

Yello said "Don't go switching to skimmed milk just to avoid the fat content of full fat milk. Fat does not make you fat." Agreed re the comment about fat content (although high levels of saturated fat are not a great plus for health) but in terms of calories 500ml of full fat is 330 cals and the same amount of skimmed is 165. Since a pound of fat takes 3500 cals to shift (or add on!) then if your weight was level (ie all things were equal), then changing from full fat to skimmed would mean losing a pound every 3 weeks, ie 17 pounds in a year. (based on 500ml per day, which is my consumption with cereal and coffee and tea)

So fat does not make you fat, agreed, but moving to skimmed may help you lose weight.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Jun 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Well, I've had over 24 hours to recover and get fully hydrated since the epic cycle ride on Sunday.
> 
> Jumped on the scales and..... I really have lost 1/2 stone in the first week.
> 
> ...



1/2 a stone seems a bit on the high side for the first week. What was your weight before the loss and now? Don't forget there are various types of carbs eg refined - white pasta, white rice, brown/wholemeal pasta/rice complex. You are right to think 1/4 stone is a more healthier amount of weight loss. But depends on your intial weight. You can eat whole meal bread and a small amount of cheese just don't go over board. Fats are actually an important constituent of the diet. But good work. Try and weigh your self under the same conditions every day/week even down to having beem to the loo or taken a long drink to rehydrate after a long long ride or run.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Jun 2010)

jay clock said:


> Yello said "Don't go switching to skimmed milk just to avoid the fat content of full fat milk. Fat does not make you fat." Agreed re the comment about fat content (although high levels of saturated fat are not a great plus for health) but in terms of calories *500ml of full fat is 330 cals and the same amount of skimmed is 165*. Since a pound of fat takes 3500 cals to shift (or add on!) then if your weight was level (ie all things were equal), then changing from full fat to skimmed would mean losing a pound every 3 weeks, ie 17 pounds in a year. (based on 500ml per day, which is my consumption with cereal and coffee and tea)
> 
> So fat does not make you fat, agreed, but moving to skimmed may help you lose weight.



Full fat milk is about 3.5-4.0% fat. Per 100ml calorific value is 300kJ. Protein 3.4g, carbohydrate 4.7g (of which sugars 4.7g LOW), fat 4.0g MEDIUM (of which saturates 2.6g MEDIUM), Sodium trace, Calcium 122.0mg. So if you have a 200-250ml serving of milk for breakfast then multiply all the above by 2.5.

Semi skimmed milk is about 1.7% fat and skimmed milk is 0.1% fat.

The wrong type of fat eaten in excessive amounts such as saturated trans fats will make you fat if you are sedentary in nature, the type of fat in chips, pies, cakes, biscuits and processed meals. It will also more than likely clog up your ateries and give you a heart attack.

Skimmed milk is disgusting . 

Semi skimmed milk is the best compromise IMHO.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Jun 2010)

I ve used skimmed milk for 10 years its what you get used to.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Jun 2010)

Been watching this thread with interest so i thought it best to comment, since i quit smoking 7 weeks ago, i've put on a massive 10 lbs, i was originally 13 st, so for the past 2 weeks i've cut right down, no crap whatsoever, breakfast is weetabix/branflakes, lunch is homemade soup with a brown bread sarnie, dinner is brown rice with either chicken or vegetables, snacks are fruit all day, in the past 2 weeks i've cycled 385 miles, and the weight i've lost is Nil, Nada,Zilch, i'm still 13 st 10 lbs, and it's not muscle it's fat and i can see it, so i've come to the conclusion that the only way for me to lose weight is stop eating altogether, either my body is hoarding fat, or i'm just meant to be that size ?


----------



## Telemark (1 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Been watching this thread with interest so i thought it best to comment, since i quit smoking 7 weeks ago, i've put on a massive 10 lbs, i was originally 13 st, so for the past 2 weeks i've cut right down, no crap whatsoever, breakfast is weetabix/branflakes, lunch is homemade soup with a brown bread sarnie, dinner is brown rice with either chicken or vegetables, snacks are fruit all day, in the past 2 weeks i've cycled 385 miles, and the weight i've lost is Nil, Nada,Zilch, i'm still 13 st 10 lbs, and it's not muscle it's fat and i can see it, so i've come to the conclusion that the only way for me to lose weight is stop eating altogether, either my body is hoarding fat, or i'm just meant to be that size ?



Great you are still a non-smoker! 
Have heard similar stories from friends. They were debating with themselves that maybe they should start smoking again to loose the weight , but in the end they managed to sort out their weight again, after the 1st non-smoking phase was over, without too much of a problem... You might want to meet up with our friends from Stirling for a wee ride and chat, they seem to be doing something right  ...

T


----------



## e-rider (2 Jun 2010)

Crankarm said:


> 1/2 a stone seems a bit on the high side for the first week. *What was your weight before the loss and now*? Don't forget there are various types of carbs eg refined - white pasta, white rice, brown/wholemeal pasta/rice complex. You are right to think 1/4 stone is a more healthier amount of weight loss. But depends on your intial weight. You can eat whole meal bread and a small amount of cheese just don't go over board. Fats are actually an important constituent of the diet. But good work. Try and weigh your self under the same conditions every day/week even down to having beem to the loo or taken a long drink to rehydrate after a long long ride or run.



I was just over 17.5 stone and now I'm just over 17 stone. I'm 6'2" and should be about 13 stone.


----------



## NigC (5 Jun 2010)

I think the idea of losing weight fast is a little dangerous. I've certainly heard that cutting out the bread can have a quick effect, but I'm not so sure about how healthy this is, or any other "fast weight loss" ideas. Think of it as a DIY project - take your time and do it properly, don't rush and do a bodge job.

Personally, I've just started my umpteenth attempt at losing weight. But all I'm doing is trying to cut out all the crap and do a little more exercise. I already cycle or walk to work most days, so I don't think I need to add too much extra exercise, but I am adding a little via the exercise bike when I'm up for it.

I have cut out a lot of the crap foods and stopped drinking tea and coffee at work. I never drink them at home anyway and only ever drink them at work to kill a few minutes  So that's 3 or 4 cups a day, each with a tsp of sugar that's no longer entering my system  Apart from that, I'm eating as normal.

I've only been going a few days so far, but I actually feel pretty good and haven't found the need to stop my hand reaching for the larder/fridge/snack tin etc. I think a major contributor to this is my new found motivation (check my other thread), which is that I'm losing weight for charity. It defintitely seems to work for me 

It's too early to see for sure if the results are good, but I'm very hopeful I'm onto a winner


----------



## Augustine (6 Jun 2010)

Like so many folks who have posted above, I too have been reading this with great interest.  So much of the advice sounds very sensible - balanced diet with lots of fruit and veg and upping the amount of exercise gradually. I'm going to give it a determined go too! 

I was pondering a turbo trainer or even rollers so I can exercise on my bike at home when the weather is rotten. has anyone else tried this? any recommendations for a beginner with this kind of equiptment? (or should that be in a different thread?)

Mike


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2010)

bhoyjim, at a guess you had about 2750 to 3000 calories that day, try and get below 2000 and the weight will come off. Have a look at www.livestrong.com/myplate/ if you are serious about losing weight, be honest with it and no cheating, if it enters your mouth list it down. Works wonder for everyone I know who is on it. 3 1/2 stone lost and still going down, that is since 10th January this year.


----------



## jimboalee (7 Jun 2010)

When on a carb and calorie controlled diet AND performing exercise in parallel, it is a good idea to get down the gym and ride the gym bike with a HRM.

Find your MAX.

Ride at 65% of max and note the Power, or better, the kCals/min you are outputting.

Ride at 90% of max and note the numbers.

I have many times in the past posted a graph of Watts vs minutes endurance statistics.

When you ride at 65% max at a steady load, after a while your HR will rise strangely without any rise in intensity, Cardiac drift.
When this happens, note the Wattage and the duration of exercise. Plot it on a printout of the graph.

Draw a line parallel to the existing line. This is an indicative kCals/min ( directly proportional to Watts ) for the duration of bike ride you are planning.

Having a peek at MY curve, for a 5 hour ride, I should go for 10 kCals/min ABSOLUTE TOPS.

At this intensity ( 65% MHR ) I would be burning a mix of carbs and fatty acids. About 40/60 fat/carbs. Therefore 6 kCals/min is the new target.

The result is :- Over a 5 hour ride at 65% MHR average, I would NOT replace 1200 kCals of the total burn, which is 1/3 lb of fat, with LITTLE chance of dropping down dead.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> When on a carb and calorie controlled diet AND performing exercise in parallel, it is a good idea to get down the gym and ride the gym bike with a HRM.
> 
> Find your MAX.
> 
> ...



Interesting Jimboalee. Could you expand on your final result para. as I'm trying to work out exactly what you mean. Sorry, being a bit slow .



> _The result is :- Over a 5 hour ride at 65% MHR average, I would NOT replace 1200 kCals of the total burn, which is 1/3 lb of fat, with LITTLE chance of dropping down dead_.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jun 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Interesting Jimboalee. Could you expand on your final result para. as I'm trying to work out exactly what you mean. Sorry, being a bit slow .



At an intensity of 65% MHR, energy for muscle activity is sought approximately 60% from glycogen and 40% from fatty acids.

My regime is to only replace the calorific content of the glycogen being used and let the body sort out fatty acids by shifting some adipose after the ride is completed.
That's a very simplified take on how it works, and is in reality more complex than this, but it reduces my fat %.... and I keep energetic throughout the ride.


"Do you expect me to talk?"
"No Jimboalee, I expect you to die."


----------



## Babs (8 Jun 2010)

Bananas are full of carbs. 

You should really eat 3 sensible meals and 2 or 3 small snacks or your body will think you are in starvation mode and your metabolism will slow right down.

I find I have to cut out alcohol completely - it goes straight on my waist as fat and lowers my resolve to eat sensibly! It also lowers your blood sugar so makes you feel hungry.

Also I avoid grapes and bananas.

If you buy the right things from the supermarket to have in the fridge/cupboard you won't be able to eat the wrong things! ok it means that anyone else in the house can't have choccie biscuits and crisps but you are doing them a favour too!

You have to change how you eat period, if you go back to eating the wrong stuff again you will be back to square one.

Soup is good but not cream of!

When I am trying hard I usually have brown rice, in a plastic pouch that you pop in the microwave - about £1 from Asda - with a small tin of fish in sauce - mackerel, pilchards (come in too large a tin for me - but also good) or half a pack of smoked mackerel, or some baked beans, but you could have ham or chicken. I just eat the fish unheated, but I micro the rice. Cheese is best avoided unless the cottage type. I like to have a jar of pickled cucumbers to nibble with it (gherkins) and fresh tomatoes. 
So what I do is go into the local to work supermarket, get enough tins soup, packets of rice and bits to go with them for the week, some oranges and apples, a small pkt mini shredded wheat, and then leave all at work. 

I often have the soup at 4pm - stops me eating biscuits from the staff tin! 

A small bowl of mini shredded wheat and milk is a good snack too.

Good luck - I'm trying to do the same as you!


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jun 2010)

It's surprising what magazines suggest you should eat, compared with what the race pros eat.

Admittedly, this is going back 12 years.
Four weetabix with full milk. Full English breakfast with white bread toast covered with runny honey. 1 litre of coffee and three Danish pastries. More toast with marmalade.

In the mussette, - Honey sandwiches, penguin bars, Danish pastries and a small bottle of glucose syrup.

It may sound 'oldie worldie' but the chap who I witnessed eat all this went on to win the Tour de France in 1999 and then another six times.

It was all calorie counted of course. One won't win races if one is overweight!!


----------



## benb (8 Jun 2010)

That's my kind of diet!


----------



## Augustine (8 Jun 2010)

screenman's recommended website (www.livestrong.com/myplate/) is fantastic. You can enter your current weight, your target weight and then the speed at which you'd like to lose weight (somewhere between 1/2 to 2lbs a week) and then it calculates how many calories you should be eating a day to achieve that target. It also takes into account the exercise you do each day and it has a huge database of food stuffs so you can enter what you eat for each meal and it tots up how many calories you've had and have left, etc. And it's free! ;-)

I've just started with it and I'm finding it really easy to use. Worth a try!


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> It's surprising what magazines suggest you should eat, compared with what the race pros eat.
> 
> Admittedly, this is going back 12 years.
> _*Four weetabix with full milk. Full English breakfast with white bread toast covered with runny honey. 1 litre of coffee and three Danish pastries. More toast with marmalade*_.
> ...



Yeah but a TdF Pro rider can't eat enough as they are burning 8-9,000 cals or more a day aren't they?

Bananas are a staple of diet IMHO. They are rich in potassium and slow release sugar which your body does need if you are exercising at intensities greater than sitting on a sofa .


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2010)

I do not think I have lost much weight following advice on here.

I might have lost a couple of pounds. But my scales are very wobbly/wonky. However, I do feel a lot more energetic, more clear-headed, and more motivated to do more.

This in turn should lead to me taking more exercise, and keeping up the good habits. I can see this might be a slow process.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2010)

Have you really acted on any of the advice given? Unfortunately losing weight is not easy and takes more determination than most people can muster, a walk through any shopping centre looking at the different shape and size can tell us that. Personally I feel that if we do not know how many calories we are eating then we are only guessing, generally we will be under guessing the amount we take in.

If take on board only 250 calories per day less than we use up then it will take 14 weeks to lose 10 lb of FAT. Trouble is most people have no clue about how many calories they take on board, certainly I did not have a clue until I started using My Plate.

I know I nag about weight loss, this is because I feel the benefits and want others to do the same.


----------



## benb (9 Jun 2010)

Augustine said:


> screenman's recommended website (www.livestrong.com/myplate/) is fantastic. You can enter your current weight, your target weight and then the speed at which you'd like to lose weight (somewhere between 1/2 to 2lbs a week) and then it calculates how many calories you should be eating a day to achieve that target. It also takes into account the exercise you do each day and it has a huge database of food stuffs so you can enter what you eat for each meal and it tots up how many calories you've had and have left, etc. And it's free! ;-)
> 
> I've just started with it and I'm finding it really easy to use. Worth a try!



+1, it's great.


----------



## yello (9 Jun 2010)

> Bananas are a staple of diet IMHO. They are rich in potassium



Not according to Mrs Magnatom they aren't. It's an 'urban myth' apparently!


----------



## yello (9 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> It may sound 'oldie worldie'



Of late, I've been wondering if 'meat and 2 veg' is the best diet for us! Obviously depends on the veg, portion size, how it's cooked etc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2010)

yello said:


> Of late, I've been wondering if 'meat and 2 veg' is the best diet for us! Obviously depends on the veg, portion size, how it's cooked etc.



Looking at a lot of folks I'd guess it's - 

Veg - none
Portion size - extra large
How cooked - deep fried


----------



## jimboalee (9 Jun 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Yeah but a TdF Pro rider can't eat enough as they are burning *8-9,000 cals or more a day* aren't they?
> 
> Bananas are a staple of diet IMHO. They are rich in potassium and slow release sugar which your body does need if you are exercising at intensities greater than sitting on a sofa .



That's what they would like you to think.

About half that if they are drafting for most of the stage.

It is unusual for a TdeF team to breakfast in a public environment. I could have been a mole for an opposing team looking to spy the rider who was eating more than the rest. He would be the one who is likely to mount a breakaway.

Young riders who believe 8,000 kCals per day for a 200km roadrace will soon gain weight if they spend a lot of distance sucking their opponent's wheel.

Something else noticeable was the morning 'weigh-in'. Despite what is believed, muscle gain doesn't effect weight gain as much as fat gain.
An athlete on a rigourous exercise regime will IMMEDIATELY store ANY excess calories.

If half a pound is gained, food intake is reduced. A system that works quite well !!!


----------



## jimboalee (9 Jun 2010)

I've done some calcs.

A 147 lb rider on a 16 lb bike drafting a group of >3 other riders along a flat road for 200km through still air at 20 C will use…

3500 kCals.

There will be hills and short periods of riding on the front, so add on another 50% of this and the TOTAL calorific requirement is 5250 kCals.

For this 'flat stage', if the rider ate 7000 kCals, he would be eating 1750 kCals OVER requirement and would see a resultant weight gain of ½ lb.

The team coach and dietician analyse the route, works in the hills and tells each rider how and whereabouts in the group he should be riding. After years of cycling for sport, the riders should know how many calories are contained in everyday food items. It has been their life and career. The riders eat what the dietician prescribes.


----------



## screenman (9 Jun 2010)

Would the other calories not be used up in normal daily routines? if this is so then there might not be a loss or gain.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Jun 2010)

screenman said:


> Would the other calories not be used up in normal daily routines? if this is so then there might not be a loss or gain.



After a 200km stage in a multistage roadrace, the riders DO NOT do anything else that might require calories.

There is a saying in cycling which goes...

"Why stand up when you can sit down... and why sit when you can lie down."

Straight onto the team bus, straight to the hotel. 60 seconds in the shower, lie down and get massaged.

Evening meal.

Sleep.


----------



## Babs (11 Jun 2010)

Augustine said:


> screenman's recommended website (www.livestrong.com/myplate/) is fantastic. You can enter your current weight, your target weight and then the speed at which you'd like to lose weight (somewhere between 1/2 to 2lbs a week) and then it calculates how many calories you should be eating a day to achieve that target. It also takes into account the exercise you do each day and it has a huge database of food stuffs so you can enter what you eat for each meal and it tots up how many calories you've had and have left, etc. And it's free! ;-)
> 
> I've just started with it and I'm finding it really easy to use. Worth a try!


I tried the myplate website and it was reeeeally slow - maybe just my computer working to rule? Anyone else found the same?


----------



## NigC (11 Jun 2010)

Babs said:


> I tried the myplate website and it was reeeeally slow - maybe just my computer working to rule? Anyone else found the same?



I gave it a go and did find it was taking an age to list up suitable foods after typing the first word 

It does look like a good site though. However, I found I just couldn't be bothered to phaff around each time I drank a glass of water or ate my lunch. My plan ATM is to just keep off the junk food, up the exercise a little and eat the same main meals as I always have, so I'm not overly concerned about precisely measuring my intake just yet. Of course that may change in the future.


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2010)

jimboalee, I think you burn between 50 and 53 calories per hour when sleeping , depending on how much you move about, Traveling in a coach you will use even more per hour.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jun 2010)

screenman said:


> jimboalee, I think you burn between 50 and 53 calories per hour when sleeping , depending on how much you move about, Traveling in a coach you will use even more per hour.



When you've had a skinful of beer and are fast asleep under a hedge facedown in the snow, you'll burn a damn sight more than 53 kCals/hour.

The average man's ( 50 yrs old, 175 cm, 75 kg; = 1.75 m^2 body surface area ) Basal Metabolic Rate will be *65 kCals per hour*.

BMR reduces with age.

The value of BMR is assumed the person is covered in insulation that keeps their surrounding boundary layer at Neutral Skin Temp; or 33 Deg C.
A good quilt should do this.


The calculations to formulate this result are in the first week's lessons at the Royal College of Nursing.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jun 2010)

BTW, its impolite to post a link to a member's profile page.

There's nothing on mine of much interest except a photo of Michael Palin as 'Bicycle Repair Man' from an old Monty Python sketch.


----------



## screenman (12 Jun 2010)

I apologize for that mistake. I was just trying to give you my opinion to your post, at the point where you mentioned rider would not do anything they needed calories for.

As I have pointed out before I am certainly not an expert on dieting, I know what has worked for me over the past 5 months and can relate to that, whilst you obviously have reached a lot higher standard of education within this field. The only information I have on calories loss is gained for Google.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2010)

I have worked out a route of approximately two miles on farm tracks starting from home. It is slightly up and down hill, and can easily be extended or repeated. Not having a mileometer wotsit, I have calculated that a medium pace on this sort of terrain would be approx 2.5 miles per hour. That might be a bit low, but I have allowed for meeting people, as I did today, on holiday from South Wales, and slowing to talk to them for a short distance. I can just set out without any preparation, drink plenty on my return. 

I will be trying to walk this distance most days. The idea of going indoors to a gym does not appeal. I prefer the fresh air and the peace and quiet.

Following the advice on what to eat, I feel a lot better, and look slightly slimmer. I am expecting it to be some time before this shows on the scales. My scales continue to vary by up to half a stone, when I weigh myself. Can anyone suggest a good, but inexpensive set of scales please?


----------



## shippers (12 Jun 2010)

Speicher- in addition to this, I read somewhere that doing some dead simple things reasonably regularly helps burn the lard- just before you go out, squat and touch the floor 10 times. It works thebig muscles in your things and butt, which speeds up your metabolism.

TBH not sure how much difference this could make but no doubt some boffin has worked it out!


----------



## Augustine (13 Jun 2010)

the MyPlate website works OK for me. not sure why it's quick for me and slow for you?! i run Linux rather than Windows but I can't see how that would make a difference. it's been a revelation to me to learn the calorific value of different foods. i've never really thought in those terms before but noting everything down has been good for me. i've cut back loads on portions sizes and feel much better for it. ;P have a look at the calorie count for a 'Big Whopper' from Burger King and you may never be tempted again!


----------



## screenman (14 Jun 2010)

Whilst you are looking up that one have a look at Pizza.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jun 2010)

screenman said:


> Whilst you are looking up that one have a look at Pizza.



A Tesco Deep pan Bar-b-q chicken 10" pizza is 870 kCalories, give or take a mile or two.

This is what goes down my throat for a 100 km Audax. The bread is instant energy. The chicken and cheese not so, but very tasty.

At the moment, they are *3 for £5...*

*They freeze OK.*


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> A Tesco Deep pan Bar-b-q chicken 10" pizza is 870 kCalories, give or take a mile or two.
> 
> This is what goes down my throat for a 100 km Audax. The bread is instant energy. The chicken and cheese not so, but very tasty.
> 
> ...



This is just about right for a FLAT 100km.

A simple correction factor -

For every 0.25 Audax Altitude point, eat another pizza.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2010)

A question on light exercise/walking. If I do my walking route of between 1 and 2 miles every day, which I think is slightly up and down, does the speed I walk at have an effect on the calories used? I try to do it at a brisk pace* and sometimes speed up.

* Yesterday, being a Sunday, I met three people out walking, this is a very friendly part of the world, and people like to stop and say hello, and for me to admire their (well-behaved) dog. I can see that when cycling you would just nod/say hello and keep going.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jun 2010)

Speicher said:


> A question on light exercise/walking. If I do my walking route of between 1 and 2 miles every day, which I think is slightly up and down, does the speed I walk at have an effect on the calories used? I try to do it at a brisk pace* and sometimes speed up.
> 
> * Yesterday, being a Sunday, I met three people out walking, this is a very friendly part of the world, and people like to stop and say hello, and for me to admire their (well-behaved) dog. I can see that when cycling you would just nod/say hello and keep going.



Walking is about double that of cycling per distance.
If you cycle 1 mile, its 50 cals. Walking, its 100 cals.
( cyling is half the cals and three times the speed, so SIX times as efficient )
Walking down a slope counts as BMR.
If you start and finish at the same place, it cancels out.

A two mile walk ( 200 cals ) should be counted as "Daily routine" and you should NOT be thinking "Calories?"
It is LESS than an ounce of bodyfat. I'm sure you can afford that on a daily basis.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2010)

Calculates 16 x 14 x oooh eer, yes you are right Jimboallee. 

Perhaps I need to rephrase my question.

If I gradually increase the distance to say four miles. Does speed make a difference to (any ) gain in stamina and strength? I think I can walk further if I do not walk at a very brisk pace. Or should I just vary the speed and distance each day. If I start running, then the distance I can do will drop considerably.


----------



## navrat_biker (14 Jun 2010)

if you can find some time PM me what your typical diet is and i will have a look for you and make some suggestions on how to lose some weight.


----------



## Augustine (14 Jun 2010)

speed of walking does make a difference and so does time. so 20 mins of fast walking will burn more cals than 20 mins of slow walking, but you have to make sure the time stays the same, not the route (as, of course, you'll complete the same route quicker if you walk quickly and so will exercise for a shorter period of time). if you google it, you can find loads of estimates of cals burned per hour of different forms of exercise - though these are only very rough guides as your body weight makes a big difference.


----------

